# Indy and Calpyso (New pics 2/26/09)



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

These are my girls, sorry for all the pics.

Here is Indy, she is about 6 or seven months old, she is a dumbo rattie. She is such a sweetie. Gets along with everyone and I can just take her anywhere. Loves pockets, I made her a little pouch that I can carry her in. And yes she only has one eye.










































And this is Calypso, she is roughly four months old, she is a standard PEW rattie. I got her from a rattery to be a companion to Indy. She loves Indy, absolutely adores her and has to go everywhere with Indy. I was told she was handled daily, but she is still very shy of me, doesn't let me hold her, and she only goes near me if she sees Indy is on me. I have been working with her daily trying to gain her trust, but haven't made in progress. 










But they do loves to snuggle with each other.


































Thanks for looking!


----------



## kyle (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Indy and Calpyso*

very pretty girls...


----------



## kwise211 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Indy and Calpyso*

so cute! and I love their names!


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Indy and Calpyso*

aww...they're adorable


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Indy and Calpyso*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Indy and Calpyso (Lot's of New Pics)*

Yay, got some more pictures from today's playtime. You may notice there is a bathroom theme to my pictures? Only place I can let shy little Calypso run free.

Snack Time:
























Indy is always stealing treats from Calypso, but Caly always fails to steal from Indy though.

SpiderRat:
















ScaredyRat:
















Stretch:








And Just Darn Adorable:









Long Drop...:








Stretch From Indy:








This would have been so cute, Indy snuggling in my hoody:








Sweet Little One Eyed Rat:


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Indy and Calpyso*

Mannnnn there such a cutey awwwwwww ;D


----------



## Deepsilvr (Sep 14, 2008)

They are both so cute!!! I love Indy's markings. Seeing the hooded like that is neat and I don't think I have seen it like that before.
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

Very cute!! how do you get the writing on the pics??? ???
do u have like playtimes everyday at the same hour??
i would like you to share your schdule with me so i can get some ideas i can do with my rattie during the day ;D


----------



## Kalamari (Mar 17, 2009)

beautiful rats!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful girls! I love the "scaredy rat" picture, lol


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Awww SO CUTE!! Umm...PEW? Wait, that's an albino right? Sorry about the ignorance lol. But anyways, adorable!


----------

